# General Topics > Fieldwork >  Red spotted newts and more

## Fire Salamander

These are just some finds that I've made here and there.

----------


## Tongue Flicker

Welcome aboard!  :Smile: 

Is that a rough green snake?

----------


## Fire Salamander

Why yes, yes it is.  :Smile:

----------


## Tongue Flicker

Just lovely. I've always admired them in books since i was little. Heard they are hard to get to eat in captivity. How is yours doing?

----------


## Fire Salamander

I have a little feeding dish full of mealworms that the eat out of all the time so they're doing good.

----------


## Tongue Flicker

The world would've been a nicer place for snakes if they all just ate mealworms lol  :Big Grin:

----------


## Carlos

The Red Spotted Newts are very nice, congrats  :Smile:  !

----------


## Fire Salamander

Thanks  :Smile:  I found a small vernal pool that was just teeming with them.

----------


## Fire Salamander

Yeah I agree 100% with you on that.  :Big Grin:  But the one thing I hate about mealworms is their horrible smell.

----------

